# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Të telefonosh nga Interneti në Shqipëri

## alban_alb

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pershendetje te gjitheve 
Do te doja me kete teme te re qe po nis,tju sugjeroja te gjithve juve bashkatdhetareve te mi dhe njekohesisht bashkeforumasve te FORUMITSHQIPTAR qe jeni te interesuar te telefononi ne atdhe me ane te internetit disa programe qe te lejojne te telefonosh nga compiuteri tek telefonat fiks dhe mobil ne shqiperi dhe kudo ne bote me cmime mjaft te lira per shqiperine dhe ne shume raste gratis ne shume vende te botes.
Emrat e programeve jane keto:
http://www.voipcheap.co.uk/en/index.html
http://www.voipstunt.com/en/index.html
http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/index.html
http://www.voipbuster.com/en/index.html
Nese ju itereson shikojini dhe nese hasni veshtiresi ose jeni te sodisfuar me shkruani.
Ah edhe dicka tjeter ;
Qe ti perdorni keto programe duhet te keni mikrofon,cufje dhe artopolante te istalluar tek kompiuteri juaj dhe mbi te gjitha te keni lidhje me internetin nepermjet linjave te shpejta DSL
jU UROJ TE GJITHVE SHENDET

----------


## SKUTHI

Un e kam patur voipstunt para nje muaji dhe u paguante shume pak faktikisht por ka vetem nje problem: zeri arrin me vonese dhe veshtirson bashkbisedimin, por mjafton te mesohesh edhe nese per ju nuk esht nje problem Ja vlen ta perorni.

----------


## Silk

ehhh, rrofte teknologjia thuaj. e kam provuar edhe une, cilesia optimale dhe harxhon shume pak, me te vertete me leverdi.

----------


## Julie

http://www.voipstunt.com/en/index.html

hej une para 2 ditesh kam instaluar kete me siper  :ngerdheshje: 
deri tani duket ok, dmth cilesia e zerit eshte shume ok. Me disa shtete te Evropes funksionon shume me mire se sa me Shqiperine (keshtu me thane), flas nga cilesia e zerit.
Kurse Amerika ...eshte *FREE* edhe pse zere se e kemi free gjithe diten ketej, sepse tarifat e bisedave telefonike jane shume shume here me lire se ne Evrope.
Kush e ka provuar me Shqiperine te na thote sepse vertete qe kam problem me Shqiperine. Kartat qe perdor ose jane te shtrenjta, ose jane te lira, por qe te hane shume minuta dhe me shume acarohesh duke gerthitur qe te kuptojne te tjeret.

----------


## Silk

une perdor te parin ne liste. me shqiperine cilesia e zerit eshte e pranueshme, me duket ok.

----------


## SKUTHI

Tani cilesia e zerit esht e mire, por ndersa pret pergjigjen e bashkbiseduesit nga shqiperia  ben mire te besh nje kafe dhe po pate fat arrin. Per mos te folur nese ai ne shqipri perdor celular,zeri vjen rrokje rrokje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alban_alb

> Tani cilesia e zerit esht e mire, por ndersa pret pergjigjen e bashkbiseduesit nga shqiperia  ben mire te besh nje kafe dhe po pate fat arrin. Per mos te folur nese ai ne shqipri perdor celular,zeri vjen rrokje rrokje


Pershendetje Matteo.
Une voip stunt e perdor prej 6 muajsh per te telefonuar ne shqiperi si telefonat fiks ashtu dhe celularet dhe te them te drejten komunikoj me mire se ne telefone sekreti eshte tek kufja dhe mikrofoni qe perdor sepse ne fillim perdorja cufje normale qe i lidhja tek skeda audio por nje miku im me sygjeroi kufjet me lidhje USB dhe po te them se kualiteti eshte apsolut sia ne dalje dhe ne hyrje .
Provoi edhe ti nese si ke provuar akoma do te bidesh edhe vete 
Edhe nje gje tjeter me VOIPSTUNT tarifa me shqiperine
 me telefonat fiks eshte 0.02 ct/€ ne min  .Kurse me vendet e meposhtme eshte gratis      
  Free calls to any regular landline in:
Andorra
Argentina
Australia
Austria
Belgium
Bulgaria
Canada
Chile
China
Colombia
Cyprus
Denmark
Finland
France
Georgia
Germany
 Gibraltar
Hong Kong
Hungary
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Latvia
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malaysia
Monaco
Mongolia
Netherlands
New Zealand
Norway
 Panama
Peru
Portugal
Singapore
Slovenia
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Taiwan
Thailand
Turkey
United Kingdom
United States
Venezuela


100% Free, no call setup! Click here for more info. For all other rates, click here

Pershendetje

----------


## SKUTHI

> Pershendetje Matteo.
> Une voip stunt e perdor prej 6 muajsh per te telefonuar ne shqiperi si telefonat fiks ashtu dhe celularet dhe te them te drejten komunikoj me mire se ne telefone sekreti eshte tek kufja dhe mikrofoni qe perdor sepse ne fillim perdorja cufje normale qe i lidhja tek skeda audio por nje miku im me sygjeroi kufjet me lidhje USB dhe po te them se kualiteti eshte apsolut sia ne dalje dhe ne hyrje .
> Provoi edhe ti nese si ke provuar akoma do te bidesh edhe vete 
> Edhe nje gje tjeter me VOIPSTUNT tarifa me shqiperine
>  me telefonat fiks eshte 0.02 ct/ ne min  .Kurse me vendet e meposhtme eshte gratis      
>   Free calls to any regular landline in:
> Andorra
> Argentina
> Australia
> ...


 DUHET shtuar qe pas pak kohe krediti baze  qe ke kur shkarikon programin mbaron...... dhe duhet te rirregjistrohesh nese nuk don te paguash.

----------


## no name

yttttt sa mir ma kujtuat edhe mu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alban_alb

Me ne fund me
http://www.voipstunt.com/en/index.html
nuk eshte e nevojshme te kesh ADSL per te telefonuar ne shqiperi mjafton te kesh nje numer telefoni fiks o celular dhe te keni te istalluar ne kompiuterin tuaj voipstunt dhe me linje interneti te thjeshte mund te telefononi me numrat fiks ne shqiperi nga telefoni i shtepise tuaj me ane te voipstunt me 0.02ct/ ne min.Kush eshte i interesuar per me shume te me shkruaj ketu tek FORUMI SHQIPTAR 
Pershendetje

----------


## dori_85

peshendetje dojate pyesja po anasjelltas na shqipria ne shtetet e tjera a esht e mundur

----------


## diikush

> Me ne fund me
> http://www.voipstunt.com/en/index.html
> nuk eshte e nevojshme te kesh ADSL per te telefonuar ne shqiperi mjafton te kesh nje numer telefoni fiks o celular dhe te keni te istalluar ne kompiuterin tuaj voipstunt dhe me linje interneti te thjeshte mund te telefononi me numrat fiks ne shqiperi nga telefoni i shtepise tuaj me ane te voipstunt me 0.02ct/ ne min.Kush eshte i interesuar per me shume te me shkruaj ketu tek FORUMI SHQIPTAR 
> Pershendetje



i ka provuar njeri tjeter keto teknollogjirat kupmjuteristike nga Amerika? Ja vlen ti perdoresh apo degjohesh sikur flet nga maja e malit 'kan vra msusin o heeeeej'   :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

Diike , sja vlen bre burre ... ke karta telefoni nga 5 dallare dhe flit me shume se 1 ore . Besoj aq te del te marresh neper goje lagjen dhe te del biles kohe dhe per fisin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## diikush

> Diike , sja vlen bre burre ... ke karta telefoni nga 5 dallare dhe flit me shume se 1 ore . Besoj aq te del te marresh neper goje lagjen dhe te del biles kohe dhe per fisin


Pinko, cilat karta perdor ti bre gru lol na jep ndonej info specifikisht, ndonej emer, link, etc. se keto kompanite e long distance na grine me tel me Skiperine


P.S. Thx Pinko qe do shkosh te interesohesh dhe do te na lesh te ditur. Shpresoj te mos jene nga ato kartat qe shiten vetem ne nje qytet te caktuar, se nuk kam ndermend te ngas makinen deri ne Jersey te ble karte telefoni   :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

> Pinko, cilat karta perdor ti bre gru lol na jep ndonej info specifikisht, ndonej emer, link, etc. se keto kompanite e long distance na grine me tel me Skiperine



Ne fakt Diike , se mbaj mend emrin e kartes tani se u be disa muaj qe skam perdor (rralle i perdor ) por kam nje dyqan ketu afer qe shet karta te ndryshme dhe do te kthej pergjigje ... se kur sjam e sigurte ... por i will let u know  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

na grrine kto kartat na grrrine....lol. 
njehere ne muaj qe marr tiranen ne telefon une, sa del filanja ne telefon sa fillon ngrohet muhabeti (se helbete nje muaj te tere pa folur e s'di nga ta fillosh), peeeeeep karta, te ngecet thashethemi n'gryk.

----------


## PINK

> P.S. Thx Pinko qe do shkosh te interesohesh dhe do te na lesh te ditur. Shpresoj te mos jene nga ato kartat qe shiten vetem ne nje qytet te caktuar, se nuk kam ndermend te ngas makinen deri ne Jersey te ble karte telefoni


e Ndryshove he ... shiqir qe u kujtove qe une jetoj ne Jerrrrzi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## TikTak

uni world perdor un ene kur flas me my mother e blej $10 se ajo slo gjo pa mpyt ma keq se FBI

----------


## no name

Une u mbyta duke e provu sbon se sbon  :i ngrysur:

----------


## FlashMx

Me dergoni emailin tuaj ne privat qe tju dergoj ftesat per te fituar 100 min falas me vendet e europes.

Gjithe te mirat forumiste....

----------

